# New Guy



## Robert Jenkins (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, new here and trying to be more involved. I have learned many things from the ol mighty google but with repetitive links and stuff directing me here, I still feel there is more to be learned. So I am here to do just that and I'm starting now by reevaluating my diet and nutrition. Glad to be here!!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jun 29, 2017)

WELCOME you have come to the right place, great information and advise from everyone here.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 1, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to the community. There is a ton of great information here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

